# meca 2x event june 25th columbus oh



## thegreatestpenn (Feb 16, 2011)

I thought I had this up but here it is

What: meca 2x event
When: Saturday june 25th 10am-4pm
Where: paul's autobody and paint 3040 fisher rd. Columbus oh 43204
Who: you!!!! $30 for each of te 5 events, 120 for all 5!


----------



## Rustbucketgrl (Jun 3, 2011)

I should be @ this one. 18 hours of driving in one day :-/


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Rustbucketgrl said:


> I should be @ this one. 18 hours of driving in one day :-/


Been there, done that. Welcome to the world of points accumulation for MECA...


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

I gotta say... Sheri called the other day to ask if there could be some kind of waiver for people who live in an area the MECA doesn't have a following. The reply was "rules are rules". He offered to come up and set up shows. I hope he get's a few off the ground. 

Bottom line in my book is if the closest show is in MD (7 hours) that I know of the whole season then another system needs to be worked out.

Those members in area that has the support shouldn't be in a better position than those who have to travel that kind of distance. 50 points is roughly what? 6-7 shows if you do well @ a mix of double pointers and such?

Just my $0.02. End rant


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

Its just part of the process. I been doing this for almost a decade and my 1st year (when I lived in WV) I drove to Daytona (18hrs), Ashville,NC (9hours), Carlilse PA (4hrs), Myrtle Beach SC (11hrs) and more to qualify for IASCA Finals.
Then drove to Oklahoma City OK for Finals (20hours)

Andy has been making the drives, so its very unlikely youll get any Sympathy

on a side note---we have our MECA event JULy 17
Then another single point MECA SQ July 24 along with IASCA SQC in Pottsville, PA


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Mic10is said:


> Its just part of the process. I been doing this for almost a decade and my 1st year (when I lived in WV) I drove to Daytona (18hrs), Ashville,NC (9hours), Carlilse PA (4hrs), Myrtle Beach SC (11hrs) and more to qualify for IASCA Finals.
> Then drove to Oklahoma City OK for Finals (20hours)
> 
> Andy has been making the drives, so its very unlikely youll get any Sympathy
> ...


we will be there. not looking for sympathy. A system that is structured for equality would be nice but who am I? (rhetorical question but feel free to open up) lol

I'm already qualified for IASCA since there are no shows within the 250 miles of me and I've got 2 done. However I will be attending.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Eh i think the Iasca move to allow you a point reduction is to keep themselves alive. Meca appears to be in a stronger position, so they can play hardball.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Mic10is said:


> Its just part of the process. I been doing this for almost a decade and my 1st year (when I lived in WV) I drove to Daytona (18hrs), Ashville,NC (9hours), Carlilse PA (4hrs), Myrtle Beach SC (11hrs) and more to qualify for IASCA Finals.
> Then drove to Oklahoma City OK for Finals (20hours)
> 
> Andy has been making the drives, so its very unlikely youll get any Sympathy
> ...


Both our show in July and the Pottsville, Pa show are 2x shows. This should help Sheri get to the 40(not 50) points she needs.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

if I'm wrong about the number needed (which I'm going with chef's 40 since he's done this before) that's a bit better.

Shes @ 5 now :-O
hopefully after this weekend she will be @ 15
2x10 would put her @ 35.
then Ohio finals could get her to 50. there would be some room for non first place's @ 40.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

turbo5upra said:


> if I'm wrong about the number needed (which I'm going with chef's 40 since he's done this before) that's a bit better.
> 
> Shes @ 5 now :-O
> hopefully after this weekend she will be @ 15
> ...


There will also probably be a Pa State Finals this year as well.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

BowDown said:


> Eh i think the Iasca move to allow you a point reduction is to keep themselves alive. Meca appears to be in a stronger position, so they can play hardball.


This has been a long standing policy for IASCA bc of the regional make up for shows. It was primarily put in place for Florida and California people who didnt have many if any shows to attend, besides Spring Break Nationals.

MECA was started as being an organization or "Club" as Steve calls it, as the alternative to the big organizations, so many rules are in place specifically so they are not like other Orgs. The points rule being one of them.

When I started in IASCA, I had to qualify the 1st 2 years. then as less and less shows, I had to travel less which was nice but didnt allow much time to get system reviewed and judged.


----------



## asota (Feb 7, 2011)

Erie will probably have a show this year they did last year but posted it late it was a X2. See you in Columbus tomorrow.


----------



## thegreatestpenn (Feb 16, 2011)

for those about the travelling i understand your pain, but i guess the philosophy is to get the whole area buzzing if you are tired of driving long distances by hosting shows in your area. That is why 1x shows do not require league-trained judges and can be done by meca official teams and retail shops. Those teams and shops can do a whole bunch of "points generator" shows so that people in their area can get the points necessary to qualify for world finals.

THese "points generators" either turn into bigger events or the area doesn't see the need and stops having them. That's usually the progression for the league. The commissioner will work with you in trying to develop a MECA scene in your area, just be willing to get some shows going.

Less than 24 hours til showtime!!!


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Off to enjoy my 3 hours or so of sleep! don't start the show without Sheri


----------



## thegreatestpenn (Feb 16, 2011)

u can always call for late registration, 614 749 9963


----------



## Rustbucketgrl (Jun 3, 2011)

chefhow said:


> Both our show in July and the Pottsville, Pa show are 2x shows. This should help Sheri get to the 40(not 50) points she needs.


Captains log: 
3:43 am ....driving ....rain....Steve nicks..priceless


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Are we there yet?


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

You all shouldn't text/surf the net and drive ;-)


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

chefhow said:


> You all shouldn't text/surf the net and drive ;-)


 Whats the issue? I stopped putting on my makeup while I did my posts.

Brian.


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

hahah. good luck guys


----------



## thegreatestpenn (Feb 16, 2011)

thanks for coming Turbo5upra!!!! And congrats on winning your SQ class!!!!

here are some unofficial results for spl/p&P

Amateur Street 1
----------------

1. 136.1 Mike Shields

Amateur Street 2
----------------

1. 142.1 Jack Mccagur
2. 140.1 Cody Robison

Amateur Street 3
----------------

1. 140.7 Shannon Speakman

Street 1
--------

1. 139.5 Gene Alexander
2. 131.4 Don Thomas

Street 2
--------

1. 141.9 Bryan Brightman

Street 3
--------

1. 150.7 Wayne Clay
2. 149.9 Donovin Gleaton
3. 144.4 Aaron Phillips
4. 141.6 Chris

Street 4
--------

1. 149.9 Mike Silva
2. 146.0 Paul Foster
3. 141.0 Chris Haycook
4. 140.1 Melinda Simon

Street 5
--------

1. 148.1 Rick Murray
2. 145.5 Brett Dillon

Modified 1
----------


Modified 2
----------


Modified 3
----------

1. 154.0 Brian Babb
2. 153.5 Derrick Weber

Modified 4
----------

1. 148.2 Curtis Henson
2. 143.8 Gene Kourtei

Modified 5
----------

1. 153.7 Eric Alexander
2. 146.3 Scott Feasel

Meca Kids 1
-----------


Meca Kids 2
-----------


Meca Kids Park And Pound
------------------------


Radical X1
----------

1. 159.2 Curt Eigersee

Radical X2
----------


Park And Pound 1
----------------

1. 117.4 Lance Smith
2. 114.5 Mike Shields
3. 114.1 Gene Alexander

Park And Pound 2
----------------

1. 123.2 Jack Mccague
2. 119.4 Cody Robison
3. 115.9 Bryan Brightman

Park And Pound 3
----------------

1. 131.2 Derrick Weber
2. 128.6 Peewee Lamar
3. 122.2 Aaron Phillips
4. 120.7 Shannon Speakman
5. 117.1 Melinda Simon

Park And Pound 4
----------------

1. 129.5 Mike Silva
2. 128.3 Donovin Gleaton
3. 126.5 Curtis Henson
4. 125.6 Paul Foster
5. 124.2 Greg Higgins
6. 120.7 Chris Haycook
7. 113.5 Gene Kourtei

Park And Pound 5
----------------

1. 130.2 Eric Alexander
2. 128.1 Rick Murray
3. 125.8 Curt Eigensee
4. 118.2 Jamy Cyrus

EOF
---


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Sheri is rustbucketgrl turbosupra is Brian thankyou though ...never thought is be so happy to be in pa ...no offense chef


----------



## asota (Feb 7, 2011)

And Brian only had to pick me up off the ground once


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

asota said:


> And Brian only had to pick me up off the ground once


 hope they get stuff taken care of. Was nice meeting you guys.


Should be sitting at 1100 miles by the end of the night for today. About an hour and a half out. Keep on keeping on lol.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Night everybody!


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Should of rented a Chevy Cruze. At least those can hit 72 in MECA stock. :lol:


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

going to take a listen to one today...


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

BowDown said:


> Should of rented a Chevy Cruze. At least those can hit 72 in MECA stock. :lol:


You didnt really just go there!!!


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

chefhow said:


> You didnt really just go there!!!


ehh... gotta read that review again. IIRC it was base stereos for the other two and the upgraded one for the Cruze.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Ahhh my bad, the toyota had the upgrade, but did the civic have the "premium" I thought that was rated @ 260 watts.....

The Si would have been the fair one to test.

Civic Si Sedan 360 Standard Standard Standard Standard 7


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

chefhow said:


> You didnt really just go there!!!


Got something to add?


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

BowDown said:


> Got something to add?


Nope, nada, never again...


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

chefhow said:


> Nope, nada, never again...


"Can't buy me love.."


----------

